
I Hate the Lord of the Rings [video] - nbrempel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9oU7rfb-do
======
toyg
I don't get it. The LOTR connection is really contrived.

------
nbrempel
I found this absolutely hilarious. Happy Friday. :)

